# Smoker seasoning



## new to smoke (Dec 2, 2006)

I just bought an Oklahoma Joe smoker.  I'm new to smoking and have read on this website that smokers need to be seasoned.  Please explain!


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome new to smoke.

I'm no expert on it, but basically seasoning a smoker gets rid of the "junk odors" inside - all the new stuff stinks. So you want to first follow the manufacturers instructions from the book.. then burn it.. books don't know everything. Usually you will "burn in" the smoker. After burning in I like to smoke something like regular store bought, sliced bacon that will maybe splatter a bit to give the smoker that good used look and hold in the "good smoke" smells.. after this it only gets better.

That's my humble opinion.. others will post too. If you don't know something then ask these people are great.

Again welcome


----------



## ultramag (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to SMF new to smoke!!! 

Seasoning your smoker also is a rust preventative so you for sure wanna get it done. They will rust fast. What model Oky Joe ya got?


----------



## Dutch (Dec 4, 2006)

new to smoke, seasoning your smoker is a Must Do! As has been mentioned, it burns off the impurities and seals the pore of the metal to prevent rusting.

The best way to apply your oil is to use a spray bottle and a new 4 inch paint brush. Spay the interior of your smoker with vegetable oil and then go over the interior with the paint brush and make sure to get oil into evey nook and cranny. Fire that smoker up and let that oil burn in.


----------



## new to smoke (Dec 5, 2006)

------------

It's a Longhorn model.  The smoke chamber measures 20"x40" and the fire box measures 20"x20".  I seasoned the smoker last night and it's ready to go.  Hopefully I'll be making good bbq this coming weekend.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice pit *new to smoke*. It is basically the same one I'm looking at I think. The guy that used to be a foreman (I think) at Oky Joe and some old employees are building again under the name Horizon. Marshall RD is the model I'm looking at. It is 20x44 cook chamber and 20x22 firebox. Hoping to get a new smoker next Spring but not sure what way I wanna go. 

I look forward to seeing some pics of and hearing about yours!  8)


----------

